# Three native Cypripedium



## kentuckiense (May 18, 2010)

Last Friday I embarked on my weekend-long Tour de Cypripedium.

My first stop was in Cooper's Rock State Forest where I found Cypripedium acaule growing in a dry, oaky forest with the occasional mountain laurel:







Next, I photographed some high elevation Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens along the Appalachian Trail in Shenandoah National Park:











Finally, I concluded the trip by stopping by the Maryland disjunct population of Cypripedium candidum. This is quite the strange (and dangerous) site. It is an incredibly steep talus limestone hill. The Cypripedium candidum tend to grow on top of large limestone slabs that sort of terrace the hill. As you can see, I was a few days late:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2010)

Very cool shots that bring back so many memories, thank you! The candidum site sounds really cool - so strange for this species.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 19, 2010)

awesome shots! especially the Cyp acaule


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2010)

that is quite far away; hopefully the slope will help keep diggers away


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2010)

Great pictures!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (May 19, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :smitten::smitten:


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. How many miles roundtrip?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2010)

Such a trip must have been very gratifying.


----------



## Dido (May 20, 2010)

Really nice photos from a interesting trip. 
Like the pictures very much.


----------

